# Durbin ?Dietary Supplement Labeling Act to reward FDA for failures



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2011)

Durbin ‘Dietary Supplement Labeling Act to reward FDA for failures and punish responsible supplement producers by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) A new bill introduced by Sen. Dick Durbin (D-Ill.), S. 1310, the “Dietary Supplement Labeling Act of 2011,” threatens to undermine the dietary supplement industry by giving the US Food and Drug Administration [...]

*Read More...*


----------

